# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.13 - More secure models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.13 - More secure models and features* 
Supported CPU List:
Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8226 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8228 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8628 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8928 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 (SnapDragon 425)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
Qualcomm MSM 8940 (SnapDragon 435)
Qualcomm MSM 8974/A/AA/AB (SnapDragon 801)
Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 617)
Qualcomm MSM 8953 (SnapDragon 625)
Qualcomm MSM 8956 (SnapDragon 650)
Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)
Qualcomm MSM 8976 Pro (SnapDragon 653)
Qualcomm MSM 8992 (SnapDragon 808)
Qualcomm MSM 8994 (SnapDragon 810)
Qualcomm MSM 8996 (SnapDragon 820)
Qualcomm MSM 8996 Pro (SnapDragon 821) 
- Main
FH Protocol updated and revised 
- More Secure and Generic types supported
MSM8909,MSM8916,MSM8936,MSM8939,MSM8940,MSM8976 : YunOS/AliGroup, BBK, VIVO, and Generic Secure Chinese types
Some others types supported ( total ~135 secure types and 33 generic ) 
- MemoryTool
Ultimate tool for custom flashing, modding, forensic and others operations!
New features:
> Init PMT can be done now by user on ANY need drive ( previous mode can be done only on default )
> Set BootPartition on need drive 
- Security operations in EDL mode activated
Backup Security
Restore Security
Wipe Security 
Firmware Reader engine updated
New types supported ( brand-specific and generic types ) 
-> Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, NOT A STUPID PLAIN DUMP ( i.e. cloning )
-> That means all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing! 
- Other
Fixed eMMC/UFS detection for SD820/8996
Some other improvements and fixes  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

